# Hi All, I am a stalker of the threads &amp; figured I'd introduce myself



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey,

I am Jackie- I do office work for a P&P company outside of Nashville. I have been reading the threads here for a few months and figured I would finally chime in and say hi :smile::smile: 

I have learned so much from all of you! I never heard of property preservation until last year when I was offered the position I am in now. It sounded like an easy gig, so I took it... well... all I will say is I had alot to learn and fast! LOL 

Anyway I will continue reading what yall are posting and when I feel a bit more schooled on all this I will chime in some... That being said- It is nice to meet all of you!! :thumbup:

Is anyone else near Nashville? just curious


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Jackie! :clap:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I feel like I just stood up at an AA meeting lmao!! 

SMH!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> I feel like I just stood up at an AA meeting lmao!!
> 
> SMH!!!


Ok, so you're female and like alcohol... This thread is gonna get bombarded, quick :whistling::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Tech Dawg said:


> Ok, so you're female and like alcohol... This thread is gonna get bombarded, quick :whistling::laughing:


lol- I never said that!! :whistling


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Is anyone else near Nashville? just curious


I AM..:clap::clap: No really I'm 3+ hours from Nashville. I used to live in Cookeville and make the drive in every day. Welcome to CT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh boy...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

rex said:


> Oh boy...


Take'r easy there rex...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Is anyone else near Nashville? just curious










I am







,,




Sorry am late, That Dawg sure is fast:blink:
So you're a cowgirl that likes drinking:whistling


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I cant believe she hasnt fallen i have love with you yet Rex..


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok people... Thanks, but im here to learn lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

We are in Nashville.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 17, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I cant believe she hasnt fallen i have love with you yet Rex..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Ok people... Thanks, but im here to learn lol


We all like to learn, very interesting user name you have there:blink: 
_Welcome_ to the post:clap:
Maybe pop over here and give some insight to that name:blink:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/story-behind-name-95767/index4/#post1186777


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I cant believe she hasnt fallen i have love with you yet Rex..


He's still wearing his No mam T-shirt:no:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Im on mobile so I don't want to jump threads... Lol but my name is because I was married to a K9 officer, and I just kept the name since I used it for other stuff lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

OK guys calm down:sad: she's married with a uku pile of kids:blink:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 17, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am Jackie- I do office work for a P&P company outside of Nashville. I have been reading the threads here for a few months and figured I would finally chime in and say hi :smile::smile:


Welcome to ContractorTalk Jackie. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

welcome. watch out for rex and dwb. :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OK guys calm down:sad: she's married with a uku pile of kids:blink:


I'd be more scared of the k9 and cop.

By the way welcome Jackie! :clap:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> *OK guys calm down*:sad: she's married with a uku pile of kids:blink:


There's a black kettle... 

Only took 2:27, :w00t:
Middle of the day in HI, to boot. :blink:

Anyway...
Welcome to the forum, Jackie, glad to have you.
Looking forward to the banter.

D.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Randy,

Platz...:whistling

That is a K9 Officers command to his partner to lay down...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Would you guys please control your testosterone and quit hitting on every woman who signs up here? Please??????

With ZERO investigation on my part as to why this thread was temporarily moved to the trash bin, and then reinstated, it would be wise of you to keep this forum professional.

Plain and simple "Knock it off!" Those involved on every new female poster know who you are.

It's getting VERY old to the staff who has to deal with all this nonsense in the back room from a select few posters here.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

welcome to ct !


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am Jackie- I do office work for a P&P company outside of Nashville. I have been reading the threads here for a few months and figured I would finally chime in and say hi :smile::smile:
> 
> ...


I`m about 45 minutes from Nashville, do work there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Well hello Jackie! In Cookeville about an hour from you. Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> OK guys calm down:sad: she's married with a uku pile of kids:blink:


Hmmm... Do you know me? How would you know how many kids I have? 

On another note, I held back introducing myself because I didn't want to draw attention to myself.. Maybe I should have stayed a stalker lol.. 

Thank you to those who have welcomed me.. I look forward to chatting and learning from everyone


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> On another note, I held back introducing myself because I didn't want to draw attention to myself.. Maybe I should have stayed a stalker lol..


No don't be sorry. We just don't see many females around here.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

rselectric1 said:


> Would you guys please control your testosterone and quit hitting on every woman who signs up here? Please??????
> 
> With ZERO investigation on my part as to why this thread was temporarily moved to the trash bin, and then reinstated, it would be wise of you to keep this forum professional.
> 
> ...


Agree. Welcome to CT. You will find a wealth of knowledge here. I suggest reading through it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Jeez guys.. he could be a she......or.......she could be a he...



Anyway welcome.


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

so could you:shifty:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Jeez guys.. he could be a she......or.......she could be a he...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway welcome.


You mean there's men who act like women and women who act like men?? LOL


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

unless she has a prominent Adams apple she's safe from dwb:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> unless she has a prominent Adams apple she's safe from dwb:whistling


I'm off this thread, please leave me out of here











Diamond D. said:


> There's a black kettle...
> D.


 Can you please quote me when you call me a black kettle:blink: I seem to have a fine rapport with ladies of this post.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes welcome and if I give you a bad time it is expected to be returned with interest.

What are your biggest areas of frustration ??
non payment 
ridiculous QC requests
The national asking for what they don't spell out in their work orders
Below basement pricing 
??

WOOF


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Yes welcome and if I give you a bad time it is expected to be returned with interest.
> 
> What are your biggest areas of frustration ??
> non payment
> ...






You forgot a really big one.
One that makes the person asking and the company they work for look like huge idiots.














Asking questions about the job that are clearly stated in the w/o notes.

Such as "photos show broken windows, did you board?"

The uploaded photos show before and after along with the w/o notes stating that two broken windows were boarded. The uploaders were just way too lazy to read the notes or look thru all the photos.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Yall are too funny!


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

:laughingh yea they are a riot+


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Its kind of funny how many of you non PP contractors that either only ever chime in when we talk about our pricing, etc... until a presumably decent looking female introduces herself in our forum because she works in OUR industry lol.... Back to the siding, roofing, masonry, and whatever forums you are an expert in. As we say in MI, Scramola! lol

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

well if all you ppp guys weren't such dweebs we wouldn't have too:w00t:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

damaton said:


> Its kind of funny how many of you non PP contractors that either only ever chime in when we talk about our pricing, etc... until a presumably decent looking female introduces herself in our forum because she works in OUR industry lol.... Back to the siding, roofing, masonry, and whatever forums you are an expert in. As we say in MI, Scramola! lol
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


I thought we were in the intro thread:blink:
I fallowed Dawg in here :surrender:


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

well if you guys are the experts in YOUR industry i'd hate to see the hacks:clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> well if all you ppp guys weren't such dweebs we wouldn't have too:w00t:


dweeb:blink:













Definition of DWEEB
slang
: an unattractive, insignificant, or inept person
— dweeb·ish adjective, slang
— dweeby adjective, slang
See dweeb defined for English-language learners »
Origin of DWEEB
origin of word from Stubble
First Known Use: 1964


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Yall are too funny!


Aw shucks she thinks I'm funny she hasn't seen me yet.:blush:

BPNY I had a WO from safeguard and I had to put arrows in it to show them t eh tires DUH when I talked to the QC person for the 3rd time I asked "what do I have to do your job too"?? This got escalated to my contact she typed in ALL CAPS back and I informed her this is yelling if in all caps and don't yell at me. I refused to apologies and said Stevie wonder could see the tires. They were signing their own exit papers from my client list. Everything is a RUSH and the greatest priority with them (safeguard is the special needs of nationals IMO.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome aboard Jackie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> Aw shucks she thinks I'm funny she hasn't seen me yet.:blush:
> 
> BPNY I had a WO from safeguard and I had to put arrows in it to show them t eh tires DUH when I talked to the QC person for the 3rd time I asked "what do I have to do your job too"?? This got escalated to my contact she typed in ALL CAPS back and I informed her this is yelling if in all caps and don't yell at me. I refused to apologies and said Stevie wonder could see the tires. They were signing their own exit papers from my client list. Everything is a RUSH and the greatest priority with them (safeguard is the special needs of nationals IMO.)


Hate to say it ,but it seems like every winterization I come across that SG has done , is not done incorrectly. water still in lines ,second water heater full,ect. Never seen a trash out from them so can`t comment on that, but seem get changing the lock right! :thumbup: Not saying any of guys on here. But in my it is so, I one of SG contractors was also a Cyprexx contractor. I do not see how he made any money them . I was being paid to come in and finish removing trash, finish clean (couldn`t tell any was done), and repair all the hazards he missed.

This was one of the reasons I checked into becoming a contrator for them. the insurance thing was the first clue for me


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> Yall are too funny!


*Welcome.​*Only 992 more posts and we'll deal you into the poker game. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 17, 2012)

damaton said:


> Its kind of funny how many of you non PP contractors that either only ever chime in when we talk about our pricing, etc... until a presumably decent looking female introduces herself in our forum because she works in OUR industry lol.... Back to the siding, roofing, masonry, and whatever forums you are an expert in. As we say in MI, Scramola! lol
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Hey, I'm just trying to keep this thread on topic. :laughing:......


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

damaton said:


> Its kind of funny how many of you non PP contractors that either only ever chime in when we talk about our pricing, etc... until a presumably decent looking female introduces herself in our forum because she works in OUR industry lol.... Back to the siding, roofing, masonry, and whatever forums you are an expert in. As we say in MI, Scramola! lol
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


I never look at what catagory I'm posting. I click new posts and look at the title. Funny how you pp contractors are so pissy about anyone else posting in "your" forum. "Richard"


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

damaton said:


> Its kind of funny how many of you non PP contractors that either only ever chime in when we talk about our pricing, etc... until a presumably decent looking female introduces herself in our forum because she works in OUR industry lol.... Back to the siding, roofing, masonry, and whatever forums you are an expert in. As we say in MI, Scramola! lol
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


I just said hi and cracked a few harmless jokes with Jackie. If you take notice, I do welcome tons of new members here


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> I never look at what category I'm posting. I click new posts and look at the title. Funny how you pp contractors are so pissy about anyone else posting in "your" forum. "Richard"


Come on Summit
Use my FULL name 

Richard Head 
And thats MR. Richard Head to you ??!! :laughing:


----------

